# Downtown Los Angeles



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

Hello all,

I've decided to make the move from SkyscraperPage to SkyscraperCity.

I'm an architectural photographer who happens to live in Downtown Los Angeles. In my free time I shoot everything from the interiors of our abandoned structures to the latest update on the







project.

If theres a building you want to see within Downtown, odds are I've taken a photo of it recently - simply ask and I'll post it!

The Core, Downtown Los Angeles by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr

Downtown LA Skyline 12/15/14 by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles View Up Spring Street by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr

Historic Core, Downtown Los Angeles by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr

34 Floors Above Downtown LA by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr

Merritt Building (1915) 8th + Broadway by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr

May Company / Broadway Trade Center by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr

Case Hotel 11th + Broadway by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr

Herald Examiner Building Long Abandoned by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr

Sparkle Factory 9th + Broadway by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr

Singer Building Restoration 8th + Broadway by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr

Cliftons Cafeteria by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr

Walt Disney Concert Hall + The Broad by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr

The Broad Museum by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr

537 South Broadway Restoration by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr

Southeast Downtown Skyline - Onni 9th + Olive by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr

Federal Courthouse (1940, Gilbert Stanley Underwood) by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr

Metro 417 / Subway Terminal Building by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr

View of 110 Freeway from 4th Street by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr

May Company / Broadway Trade Center 8th+Hill by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr

777 Tower (1991, 725ft, César Pelli) by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr

Foreman & Clark Building (1929, Claud Beelman) by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr

Hill Street by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr

Parker Center (1955, Welton Becket) by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr

Lindbergh Beacon Atop Los Angeles City Hall by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr

8th+Hope by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr

Santee Restoration with Downtown Skyline by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Thank you! Y'know, I didn't realise there were so many nice older buildings in the centre of LA. You've really opened my eyes quite a bit.


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

Svartmetall said:


> Thank you! Y'know, I didn't realise there were so many nice older buildings in the centre of LA. You've really opened my eyes quite a bit.


Thank you! Much more to come.

The older buildings have largely been ignored until recently.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

cool photos, cool city ...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great photos; and unusual to many we see of L.A.

What strikes me most, looking at your images, is that L.A is surrounded by hot, desert landscapes. I can feel the heat, and sense the atmosphere of desert. I often find, when looking at pictures of certain U.S cities, that the impression of human habitation having been 'landed' in almost wild, alien landscapes is very strong indeed; whether that be in Minnesota, Arizona, Nevada, California.....


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

DWest said:


> cool photos, cool city ...


Thanks!



openlyJane said:


> Great photos; and unusual to many we see of L.A.
> 
> What strikes me most, looking at your images, is that L.A is surrounded by hot, desert landscapes. I can feel the heat, and sense the atmosphere of desert. I often find, when looking at pictures of certain U.S cities, that the impression of human habitation having been 'landed' in almost wild, alien landscapes is very strong indeed; whether that be in Minnesota, Arizona, Nevada, California.....


Hmmm very interesting observation. The hot, smoggy atmosphere in LA is certainly evident day to day.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Los Angeles; welcome to SSC forums :cheers:


----------



## Wolfowitsch (Mar 26, 2014)

nice city!


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Impressive and unique angles. It looks like Downtown LA is regaining some of its past density - with empty lots being filled in.

kay:


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

El_Greco said:


> Impressive and unique angles. It looks like Downtown LA is regaining some of its past density - with empty lots being filled in.
> 
> kay:


Thanks. Yes Downtown LA is likely more architecturally dense now than its ever been. The lots are disappearing very quickly these days.


----------



## CCRS (Feb 16, 2015)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## Mojeda101 (Mar 20, 2011)

Stunning shots investigator.


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

CCRS said:


> Beautiful photos!





Mojeda101 said:


> Stunning shots investigator.


Thanks Guys!


----------



## ScraperDude (Sep 15, 2002)

Aside from L.A. City Hall how many of the skyscrapers there have converted to LED exterior lighting?


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

ScraperDude said:


> Aside from L.A. City Hall how many of the skyscrapers there have converted to LED exterior lighting?


Thats a good question. I have no clue, but I'd be very interested to know.


----------



## cameronpaul (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the photos of downtown L.A. please keep them coming! I used to despair of the old downtown area as it is possibly the best preserved early-mid 20th c urban area in the U.S. though since the middle 60's deteriorating at an alarming rate until recently when major restoration projects were started. I guess it may never regain it's former glory but hopefully the regeneration will continue and visitors will come to see what they never knew even existed!


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

cameronpaul said:


> Thanks for the photos of downtown L.A. please keep them coming! I used to despair of the old downtown area as it is possibly the best preserved early-mid 20th c urban area in the U.S. though since the middle 60's deteriorating at an alarming rate until recently when major restoration projects were started. I guess it may never regain it's former glory but hopefully the regeneration will continue and visitors will come to see what they never knew even existed!


I think it will regain its former glory, but thats probably 20 years of serious gentrification off. 

Wilshire Grand tower rising quickly:

Wilshire Grand by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr

More info and images at the Wilshire Grand Thread.


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

nedolessej197 said:


> beautiful


Thank you kay:


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

Good to see your great photos here as well


----------



## Basnix (Sep 25, 2012)

I love your style of photography! I will check this thread regularly from now on. LA has luckily also some old structures left in its dowtown as you show us here.


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> Good to see your great photos here as well





Basnix said:


> I love your style of photography! I will check this thread regularly from now on. LA has luckily also some old structures left in its dowtown as you show us here.


Thanks guys! 

I'll put together another batch of photos and post them tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

Hey guys, sorry I've been absent - will try to be better about updating this thread!

537 South Broadway Redevelopment by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand Tower by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr

South Park, Downtown Los Angeles by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr

Metropolis and View to Hollywood from DTLA by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr

9th + Olive Onni / Level LA by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Your next destination should be Downtown Detroit. Seriously. I wouldn't mind seeing your photographic style with Detroit as the subject matter. I think both (Your style + Urban Downtown Detroit) will complement each other very well. Keep up with this thread, Im absolutely loving it.


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

AbidM said:


> Your next destination should be Downtown Detroit. Seriously. I wouldn't mind seeing your photographic style with Detroit as the subject matter. I think both (Your style + Urban Downtown Detroit) will complement each other very well. Keep up with this thread, Im absolutely loving it.


Thanks! I'd love to shoot Detroit, one day I definitely will. 


How about some new images.

Last night at the new Broad Museum:

The Broad by Hunter, on Flickr

The Broad Museum by Hunter, on Flickr

The Broad by Hunter, on Flickr


And some other recent views:

Wilshire Grand & Skyline by Hunter, on Flickr


Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

May Company / Broadway Trade Center by Hunter, on Flickr

9th & Broadway Blackstone Building / BNKR Retail by Hunter, on Flickr

Olympic by Hunter, on Flickr

South Park by Hunter, on Flickr

Downtown Skyline / Federal Courthouse by Hunter, on Flickr

Hall Of Justice by Hunter, on Flickr

Ace Hotel & Onni Level LA by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## steelcoco (Jun 10, 2015)

tanks


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Amazing pics - all of them.


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

diddyD said:


> Amazing pics - all of them.


Thanks!


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

Fantastic photos, they are very well taken. Los Angeles looks very elegant.


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

John123 said:


> Fantastic photos, they are very well taken. Los Angeles looks very elegant.


Thanks! It can sometimes.


----------



## Dextereddit (Apr 1, 2015)

Hey there, your photos are truly fantastic. If you are ever in the L.A Live area, can you take some shots of the area (convention and staples center, Ritz Carlton) Thanks, and beautiful photos once again.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice, DT LA has never been out of new construction.


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

Dextereddit said:


> Hey there, your photos are truly fantastic. If you are ever in the L.A Live area, can you take some shots of the area (convention and staples center, Ritz Carlton) Thanks, and beautiful photos once again.


Thanks! I will look into posting a few of the LA Live shots I have.



capricorn2000 said:


> nice, DT LA has never been out of new construction.


DTLA has more construction now then (probably) ever before.


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

If anyone has any questions about specific buildings or areas seen in the images on this thread feel free to ask and I'll answer to the best of my knowledge.

Some more DTLA construction pics from today:

Wilshire Grand at Night by Hunter, on Flickr

SouthEast DTLA from 7th & Hope by Hunter, on Flickr

Onni 9th & Olive by Hunter, on Flickr

Onni 9th & Olive to Carmels 8th & Olive Towre by Hunter, on Flickr

Skyline from 8th & Santee by Hunter, on Flickr

Maxfield & Company Adaptive Reuse by Hunter, on Flickr

Garment Lofts 8th & Santee by Hunter, on Flickr

Garment Lofts 8th & Santee by Hunter, on Flickr

8th & Broadway May Company by Hunter, on Flickr

8th & Broadway May Company by Hunter, on Flickr

8th & Broadway May Company by Hunter, on Flickr

Skyline from 8th & Broadway by Hunter, on Flickr

Garfield at 8th & Hill Sale Sign by Hunter, on Flickr

8th & Hill with May Company Restoration by Hunter, on Flickr

Carmel Partners 8th & Olive by Hunter, on Flickr

Onni 9th & Olive by Hunter, on Flickr

8th & Grand by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Well, after your little kerfuffle here, I have kept my promise to follow your thread... *I am totally impressed by your collection*. I am blown away by how much construction Downtown Los Angeles has at the moment, especially on Olive & 9th (with that futuristic exterior) and the grit found on Broadway & 8th I believe... LA is surely a city worth visiting again and again. Being your NorCal equivalent, I am equally pleased at how much the Southland is evolving through your photography (I even started following your Flickr collection too!). If I walk around Downtown LA, I would be more likely to take LA Metro, DASH, and transit shots along Broadway and neighboring corridors, yet I always spice it up with taking pics like yours too. :yes:

Excellent work, and I am definitely looking forward to seeing more of your gorgeous shots. :hug:


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

fieldsofdreams said:


> Well, after your little kerfuffle here, I have kept my promise to follow your thread... *I am totally impressed by your collection*. I am blown away by how much construction Downtown Los Angeles has at the moment, especially on Olive & 9th (with that futuristic exterior) and the grit found on Broadway & 8th I believe... LA is surely a city worth visiting again and again. Being your NorCal equivalent, I am equally pleased at how much the Southland is evolving through your photography (I even started following your Flickr collection too!). If I walk around Downtown LA, I would be more likely to take LA Metro, DASH, and transit shots along Broadway and neighboring corridors, yet I always spice it up with taking pics like yours too. :yes:
> 
> Excellent work, and I am definitely looking forward to seeing more of your gorgeous shots. :hug:


Thanks for the compliments!

Olive is insane right now, development from 5th all the way through 12th at the moment. If everything planned/announced actually happens we will have twice as much construction in 18 months time... Crazy times.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

I like your thread - showing downtown LA.
the traffic is seemingly light, contrary to what I expected.


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Yo man, these pictures are nice, I'm really digging them, love to see the construction and what not. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

DWest said:


> I like your thread - showing downtown LA.
> the traffic is seemingly light, contrary to what I expected.


Thank you. Traffic is surprisingly pretty light outside of rush hour. Luckily Downtown LA isn't as bad as Hollywood.


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

AbidM said:


> Yo man, these pictures are nice, I'm really digging them, love to see the construction and what not. Keep 'em coming.


Thanks, I shall!


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

Some photos from today, interesting new vantage points. 

South Park / Fig Central by Hunter, on Flickr

11th & Grand Tower by Hunter, on Flickr

South Park / Fig Central by Hunter, on Flickr

Downtown Skyline / 8th & Olive Crane by Hunter, on Flickr

Olympic & Figueroa by Hunter, on Flickr

The Bloc / Macys Plaza by Hunter, on Flickr

The Bloc / Macys Plaza by Hunter, on Flickr

8th & grand / 8th & Olive by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr

Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr

Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr

Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr

Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Cool update^


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Beautiful photos of LA.


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

diddyD said:


> Cool update^





falp6 said:


> Beautiful photos of LA.


Thanks!

From today:

Olympic & Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Ace Hotel / Olympic & Broadway by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Just a quick question if I may, do you reside near downtown los angeles?


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

AbidM said:


> Just a quick question if I may, do you reside near downtown los angeles?


In Downtown LA yes.


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

And some more from today.

US Bank Renovations by Hunter, on Flickr

US Bank Renovations by Hunter, on Flickr

US Bank Renovations by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## Kenni (Jul 26, 2007)

The best thing that ever happened to DTLA to preserve the rich architecture in the bank/financial district was it's abandonment. Nothing was gobbled up by destructive development like in other cities, and now that DTLA is reviving, the city has wised up and those beautiful old buildings are being refurbished. 

Does anyone know what's going on at the US Bank building? I know they are soon to launch an observation deck, but what's going on at the base?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Los Angeles


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

They are extending the lobby and generally modernizing the property. Should be done by early 2016


----------



## Urban Legend (Mar 13, 2007)

Beautiful city!


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Los Angeles





Urban Legend said:


> Beautiful city!


Thanks!




LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> They are extending the lobby and generally modernizing the property. Should be done by early 2016


Its about time LA steps up to every other city and puts an observation deck in their tallest building!


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

Skyline with Federal Courthouse by Hunter, on Flickr

8th & Olive & Downtown Skyline by Hunter, on Flickr

8th & Olive / 8th & Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

Level LA by Hunter, on Flickr

Level LA by Hunter, on Flickr

8th & Olive / Commercial Exchange / Garfield Building by Hunter, on Flickr

11th & Grand Tower by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

11th & Grand Tower by Hunter, on Flickr

8th & Grand / G8 Shingles? by Hunter, on Flickr

Olympic & Grand Materials by Hunter, on Flickr

Olympic & Grand by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

11th & Hope Desmonds / AEG HQ by Hunter, on Flickr

11th & Hope Desmonds / AEG HQ by Hunter, on Flickr

1020 Figueroa (Hanzen Luxe Development) by Hunter, on Flickr

Fig Central from 11th & Flower by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

Olympic & Grand, Level LA by Hunter, on Flickr

Olympic & Grand / 11th & Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Title Insurance & Federal Courthouse by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

6th & Main by Hunter, on Flickr

Olympic & Olive by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand + Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr

El Dorado Lofts by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

Federal Courthouse by Hunter, on Flickr

Olympic & Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

8th & Grand by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

Federal Courthouse by Hunter, on Flickr

Federal Courthouse by Hunter, on Flickr

Federal Courthouse by Hunter, on Flickr

Federal Courthouse by Hunter, on Flickr

Federal Courthouse by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

Federal Courthouse Glass by Hunter, on Flickr

Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr

Downtown Skyline by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand / Macys Plaza / The Bloc by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

Macys Plaza / The Bloc by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand Tower by Hunter, on Flickr

Metropolis Los Angeles by Hunter, on Flickr

Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr

South Park, Los Angeles by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr

Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr

Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr

Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr

Broadway Palace / Geoff Palmers Olympic & Broadway Project by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

*A Grand Tour of the Wilshire Grand*


----------



## Fabricio JF (Dec 28, 2011)

This core of Downtown Los Angeles stands out a lot. Of large american metropolis it's one that call most my attention. The buildings outside it, are mostly houses, so greatly increases the prominence of the pleasant look buildings. San Andreas was a movie that also renewed the city in my eyes compared to TV series produced in 1980's and set in the city that I had recently reviewed.


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

Fabricio JF said:


> This core of Downtown Los Angeles stands out a lot. Of large american metropolis it's one that call most my attention. The buildings outside it, are mostly houses, so greatly increases the prominence of the pleasant look buildings. San Andreas was a movie that also renewed the city in my eyes compared to TV series produced in 1980's and set in the city that I had recently reviewed.


You should come visit and see it in person, the transformation thats currently happening is staggering.


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

Multiple Projects & Cranes from 11th & Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Multiple Projects & Cranes from 11th & Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Fig Central / Jardin / South Park by Hunter, on Flickr

12th & Olive by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## Rdx MG (Jan 19, 2011)

DTLAinvestigator said:


> If anyone has any questions about specific buildings or areas seen in the images on this thread feel free to ask and I'll answer to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> 8th & Broadway May Company by Hunter, on Flickr


The green building in the corner, what building is that?


----------



## pesto (Jun 29, 2009)

Rdx MG said:


> The green building in the corner, what building is that?


The blue-green one on the left is the Eastern Pacific Building on Broadway. A real deco jewel.


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

Hanover Olympic & Olive by Hunter, on Flickr

Broadway Palace Olympic & Broadway by Hunter, on Flickr

Olympic & Broadway view North by Hunter, on Flickr

Small Retail Restoration at Olympic & Broadway by Hunter, on Flickr

Herald Examiner at 11th & Broadway by Hunter, on Flickr

Herald Examiner at 11th & Broadway by Hunter, on Flickr

Herald Examiner at 11th & Broadway by Hunter, on Flickr

View SouthEast from 7th & Hope by Hunter, on Flickr

View East from 7th & Hope by Hunter, on Flickr

The Bloc by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

South Park (Fig Central & Jardin projects) by Hunter, on Flickr

AT&T Tower, Ten50 Project at 11th & Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

North South Park with Level LA by Hunter, on Flickr

Federal Courthouse by Hunter, on Flickr

7th & Grand with 8th & Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Level LA by Hunter, on Flickr

View East down 9th Street by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

That Herald Examiner building is lovely. How old is it? Spanish-flavoured somehow, obviously, I don't know if via Mexico? What do you call that style?


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Los Angeles, LA is a very photogenic city, right? it has impeccable beauty.


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

stevekeiretsu said:


> That Herald Examiner building is lovely. How old is it? Spanish-flavoured somehow, obviously, I don't know if via Mexico? What do you call that style?


It was built in 1914 (which is extremely old by LA standards). "It was designed in the Mission Revival and Spanish Colonial Revival styles." - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Los_Angeles_Herald-Examiner



AbidM said:


> Los Angeles, LA is a very photogenic city, right? it has impeccable beauty.


It can be if you're in the right areas. Downtown is the most photogenic, in my opinion. 

Some recent shots:

Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

The Bloc by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand with Lightning by Hunter, on Flickr

8th & Olive / 8th & Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr

Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand Tower by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## Rdx MG (Jan 19, 2011)

Wonderful pictures.


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

I went to L A way back in 1997 and WOW it's changed so much for the better. "Looking great"


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

Rdx MG said:


> Wonderful pictures.


Thanks!


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

Metropolis from LA Live by Hunter, on Flickr

Federal Courthouse by Hunter, on Flickr

Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr

Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr

Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr

8th & Francisco Garage by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

South Park (with Circa & Fig Central) by Hunter, on Flickr

City West by Hunter, on Flickr

View East Down Olympic by Hunter, on Flickr

Federal Courthouse by Hunter, on Flickr

Federal Courthouse by Hunter, on Flickr

Federal Courthouse by Hunter, on Flickr

Federal Courthouse by Hunter, on Flickr

2nd Street by Hunter, on Flickr

Vibiana Project by Hunter, on Flickr

6th Street Bridge by Hunter, on Flickr

6th Street Bridge by Hunter, on Flickr

Eastern Columbia / Palmer Olympic & Broadway Cranes by Hunter, on Flickr

8th & Olive by Hunter, on Flickr

View South Down Olive by Hunter, on Flickr

South Park by Hunter, on Flickr

Cliftons by Hunter, on Flickr

Cliftons by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

From yesterday:

South Park Skyline w/Multiple Cranes by Hunter, on Flickr

8th & Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

8th & Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

8th & Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

8th & Olive by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

The Bloc by Hunter, on Flickr

The Bloc by Hunter, on Flickr

The Bloc by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

Benonie said:


> Wow! Great construction pictures. kay:


Thanks!

Federal Courthouse by Skidmore, Owings & Merrill by Hunter Kerhart, on Flickr


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

Earlier today:
Wilshire Grand Tower by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

Downtown Los Angeles Skyline by Hunter Kerhart, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles Skyline by Hunter Kerhart, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles Skyline by Hunter Kerhart, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles Skyline by Hunter Kerhart, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles Skyline by Hunter Kerhart, on Flickr


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

Los Angeles City Hall by Hunter Kerhart, on Flickr

Metropolis by Hunter Kerhart, on Flickr

The Bloc by Hunter Kerhart, on Flickr

Staples Center / South Park by Hunter Kerhart, on Flickr

Fig Central by Hunter Kerhart, on Flickr


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

Downtown Los Angeles Skyline by Hunter, on Flickr

Metropolis over the 110 Freeway by Hunter, on Flickr

The Broad by Hunter, on Flickr

Federal Courthouse by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Amazing - and clear pics.


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Amazing photos of DTLA! Looking at your photos gave me the same excitement I felt the first time I crossed 7th St bridge, and finding myself in awe at the glorious architecture of its buildings, primarily the Fine Arts Building in 7th and Lebanon, and then I walked till Broadway, Spring, and Main and fell in love with most of the buildings of 7th Street. I wanted so much to share the beauty of DTLA and you've done a great job in doing that here with your photos. Cheers!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Los Angeles :cheers:


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't think that I've ever seen photos in SSC Los Angeles where it rains. Nice photos. I've read that Los Angeles downtown is desfying fast nowdays.


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

Metropolis' first tower topped out earlier this week. Some images from around the neighborhood:

Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr

Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr

Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr

Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

8th & Broadway by Hunter, on Flickr

9th & Broadway / Ace Hotel by Hunter, on Flickr

9th & Broadway / Ace Hotel by Hunter, on Flickr

9th & Broadway / Ace Hotel by Hunter, on Flickr

9th & Broadway / Ace Hotel by Hunter, on Flickr

9th & Broadway Construction Crane by Hunter, on Flickr

Olympic & Broadway / Ace Hotel by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand & Skyline by Hunter, on Flickr

Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr

Civic Center Skyline by Hunter, on Flickr

South Park Skyline by Hunter, on Flickr

9th & Flower, Apex Tower by Hunter, on Flickr

Pershing Square by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from L.A. :cheers:


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great, very nice updates from L.A. :cheers:


Thanks!

Wilshire Grand Tower by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Spectacular set of new DTLA shots!


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

weirdo said:


> Spectacular set of new DTLA shots!


Thanks!

Downtown Los Angeles by Hunter, on Flickr

Santa Monica to Downtown Los Angeles by Hunter, on Flickr

ROW DTLA by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

Century City to Downtown LA by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

Sunset / La Cienega by Hunter, on Flickr

Pacific Design Center by Hunter, on Flickr

Santa Monica by Hunter, on Flickr

Santa Monica by Hunter, on Flickr

Santa Monica to Downtown Los Angeles by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice update^


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

diddyD said:


> Nice update^


Thanks!


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

LAX by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

LAX by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## DTLAinvestigator (Oct 20, 2013)

Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

801 S Olive by Hunter, on Flickr

Metropolis & Car Wash Lot by Hunter, on Flickr

Circa by Hunter, on Flickr

Circa by Hunter, on Flickr

Circa by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

awesome earial shots . .


----------



## ConstructDTLA (Oct 20, 2013)

capricorn2000 said:


> awesome earial shots . .


Thanks!

801 S Olive by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand from 9th & Figueroa by Hunter, on Flickr

Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr

Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr

Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr

Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr

Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr

Car Wash & Hotel Figueroa by Hunter, on Flickr

Arts District Park by Hunter, on Flickr

Broadway by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## ConstructDTLA (Oct 20, 2013)

US Bank Tower by Hunter, on Flickr

Bradbury Building by Hunter, on Flickr

Topaz by Hunter, on Flickr

Topaz by Hunter, on Flickr

6th & Spring by Hunter, on Flickr

Lizard Hotel Site by Hunter, on Flickr

8th & Spring by Hunter, on Flickr

8th & Spring by Hunter, on Flickr

8th & Spring by Hunter, on Flickr

820 S Olive Tower by Hunter, on Flickr

820 S Olive Tower by Hunter, on Flickr

The Bloc by Hunter, on Flickr

Grand from 8th by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice shots and I can see some constructions.


----------



## ConstructDTLA (Oct 20, 2013)

Few pictures from yesterday in extreme haze...

Los Angeles Skyline by Hunter, on Flickr

Los Angeles Skyline by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand Tower by Hunter, on Flickr

Los Angeles Skyline by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Excellent photos! LA looks great!


----------



## ConstructDTLA (Oct 20, 2013)

Skopje/Скопје;131153952 said:


> Excellent photos! LA looks great!


Thanks!

Level / Commercial Exchange by Hunter, on Flickr

Alexan Site by Hunter, on Flickr

Olympic & Broadway by Hunter, on Flickr

Olympic & Broadway by Hunter, on Flickr

Olympic & Broadway by Hunter, on Flickr

Olympic & Broadway by Hunter, on Flickr

Olympic & Broadway by Hunter, on Flickr

Olympic & Broadway by Hunter, on Flickr

Olympic & Broadway by Hunter, on Flickr

Olympic & Broadway by Hunter, on Flickr

Olympic & Broadway by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

9th Street by Hunter, on Flickr

Hanover Olympic & Olive by Hunter, on Flickr

Lennar Olympic & Olive by Hunter, on Flickr

Ten50 by Hunter, on Flickr

Ten50 by Hunter, on Flickr

Ten50 by Hunter, on Flickr

Ten50 by Hunter, on Flickr

Broadway Palace by Hunter, on Flickr

Broadway Palace by Hunter, on Flickr

Broadway Palace by Hunter, on Flickr

Broadway Palace by Hunter, on Flickr

Broadway Palace by Hunter, on Flickr

Broadway Palace by Hunter, on Flickr

Broadway Palace by Hunter, on Flickr

11th & Main by Hunter, on Flickr

11th & Main by Hunter, on Flickr

Olympic & Broadway by Hunter, on Flickr

Los Angeles Street by Hunter, on Flickr

Los Angeles Street by Hunter, on Flickr

Eighth & Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

South Park by Hunter, on Flickr

At Mateo by Hunter, on Flickr

Los Angeles Skyline by Hunter, on Flickr

Oceanwide Plaza & Circa by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

6th & Bixel by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Regional Connector by Hunter, on Flickr

Federal Courthouse by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## ConstructDTLA (Oct 20, 2013)

From the Wilshire Grand top out event yesterday (actually its only at 826’ - concrete core top out). 


Wilshire Grand (Top Out Ceremony) by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand (Top Out Ceremony) by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand (Top Out Ceremony) by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand (Top Out Ceremony) by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand (Top Out Ceremony) by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand (Top Out Ceremony) by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand (Top Out Ceremony) by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand (Top Out Ceremony) by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand (Top Out Ceremony) by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand (Top Out Ceremony) by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand (Top Out Ceremony) by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand (Top Out Ceremony) by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand (Top Out Ceremony) by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand (Top Out Ceremony) by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand (Top Out Ceremony) by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand (Top Out Ceremony) by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand (Top Out Ceremony) by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand (Top Out Ceremony) by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand (Top Out Ceremony) by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand (Top Out Ceremony) by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand (Top Out Ceremony) by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand (Top Out Ceremony) by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

A really great set of pictures here! :applause:


----------



## ConstructDTLA (Oct 20, 2013)

Benonie said:


> A really great set of pictures here! :applause:


Thank you!


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

wow! a construction boom in downtown LA. great and nice shots as well.


----------



## ConstructDTLA (Oct 20, 2013)

Some recent stuff:


Case Hotel & Broadway by Hunter, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles Skyline by Hunter, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles Skyline by Hunter, on Flickr

1201 Main Street by Hunter, on Flickr

Project At Pico by Hunter, on Flickr

6th Street Bridge by Hunter, on Flickr

Herald Examiner by Hunter, on Flickr

Herald Examiner by Hunter, on Flickr

Herald Examiner by Hunter, on Flickr

Herald Examiner by Hunter, on Flickr

Case Hotel by Hunter, on Flickr

USC Tower & South Park by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

The Bloc by Hunter, on Flickr

The Bloc by Hunter, on Flickr

Commercial Exchange / Freehand Hostel by Hunter, on Flickr

Onni 50 Story by Hunter, on Flickr

Onni 50 Story by Hunter, on Flickr

Broadway Palace by Hunter, on Flickr

Broadway Palace by Hunter, on Flickr

801 S Olive by Hunter, on Flickr

801 S Olive by Hunter, on Flickr

Broadway Trade Center by Hunter, on Flickr

Garfield Building by Hunter, on Flickr

At Mateo by Hunter, on Flickr

One Santa Fe by Hunter, on Flickr

Arts District Adaptive Reuse by Hunter, on Flickr

Ford Factory by Hunter, on Flickr

Ford Factory by Hunter, on Flickr

State Historic Park by Hunter, on Flickr

Hauser Wirth & Schimmel Gallery by Hunter, on Flickr






State Historic Park





At Mateo 360


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

An amazing update^


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed amazing, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Super urban, super angles!


----------



## ConstructDTLA (Oct 20, 2013)

diddyD said:


> An amazing update^





christos-greece said:


> Indeed amazing, very nice updates; well done :cheers:





El_Greco said:


> Super urban, super angles!


Thanks guys!

Another big one:


Downtown Skyline from Grand Hope Park by Hunter, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles by Hunter, on Flickr

Oceanwide Plaza by Hunter, on Flickr

Oceanwide Plaza by Hunter, on Flickr

Oceanwide Plaza by Hunter, on Flickr

Oceanwide Plaza by Hunter, on Flickr

Oceanwide Plaza by Hunter, on Flickr

Oceanwide Plaza by Hunter, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles at Dawn by Hunter, on Flickr

Circa by Hunter, on Flickr

Circa by Hunter, on Flickr

Olympic & Flower by Hunter, on Flickr

Metropolis from Luxe by Hunter, on Flickr

Cranes from Avant by Hunter, on Flickr

1400 Figueroa by Hunter, on Flickr

1400 Figueroa by Hunter, on Flickr

Flower Street & The Expo Line by Hunter, on Flickr

Lennar Olympic & Olive by Hunter, on Flickr

Hall of Justice by Hunter, on Flickr

Federal Courthouse from City Hall by Hunter, on Flickr

Federal Courthouse by Hunter, on Flickr

Skyline From Arts District by Hunter, on Flickr

Arts District by Hunter, on Flickr

Arts District T T Toys Renovation by Hunter, on Flickr

Once a sea of parking lots Olympic Boulevard has transformed over the last couple years into...A slightly smaller sea of parking lots.






Edit, couple pieces of news from this week:

Broadway Palace by Hunter, on Flickr

Broadway Palace by Hunter, on Flickr

Giannini Place / Nomad Hotel by Hunter, on Flickr

Giannini Place / Nomad Hotel by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## ConstructDTLA (Oct 20, 2013)

And another...



Mostly yesterday:


Oceanwide Plaza / Circa by Hunter, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles Skyline by Hunter, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles Skyline by Hunter, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles Skyline by Hunter, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles Skyline by Hunter, on Flickr

Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr

Ten50 by Hunter, on Flickr

Ten50 by Hunter, on Flickr

The Bloc by Hunter, on Flickr

The Bloc by Hunter, on Flickr

The Bloc by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr

Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr

Oceanwide Plaza / Circa by Hunter, on Flickr

Oceanwide Plaza / Circa by Hunter, on Flickr

Oceanwide Plaza / Circa by Hunter, on Flickr

Oceanwide Plaza / Circa by Hunter, on Flickr

Oceanwide Plaza / Circa by Hunter, on Flickr

Staples Center by Hunter, on Flickr

Blossom Plaza by Hunter, on Flickr

Blossom Plaza by Hunter, on Flickr

Blossom Plaza by Hunter, on Flickr

Blossom Plaza by Hunter, on Flickr

State Historic Park by Hunter, on Flickr

State Historic Park by Hunter, on Flickr

Topaz by Hunter, on Flickr

Topaz by Hunter, on Flickr

6th & Main by Hunter, on Flickr

Garey Project by Hunter, on Flickr

And a closer look at the crown going up on the 1st Metropolis tower:
Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr

Blossom Plaza / Gold Line


----------



## ConstructDTLA (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm going to move this to a new page.


----------



## ConstructDTLA (Oct 20, 2013)

Metropolis & Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Giannini Place by Hunter, on Flickr

Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr

Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr

Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr

801 S Olive by Hunter, on Flickr

6th Street Bridge by Hunter, on Flickr

6th Street Bridge by Hunter, on Flickr

Bendix by Hunter, on Flickr

City Market South by Hunter, on Flickr

City Market South by Hunter, on Flickr

City Market South by Hunter, on Flickr

The Bloc by Hunter, on Flickr

Circa by Hunter, on Flickr

Metropolis to Circa by Hunter, on Flickr

Pershing Square by Hunter, on Flickr

Downtown LA Skyline by Hunter, on Flickr

Downtown LA Skyline by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand Tower by Hunter, on Flickr

USC by Hunter, on Flickr



*
Herald Examiner / Case Hotel*






*City Market South*






*801 S Olive Tower*


----------



## ConstructDTLA (Oct 20, 2013)

I'll just keep on posting.............................



View West from Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr

Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr

Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr

Ritz Carlton and the Marriotts by Hunter, on Flickr

Olympic & Broadway by Hunter, on Flickr

Ten50 by Hunter, on Flickr

Ten50 by Hunter, on Flickr

Ten50 by Hunter, on Flickr

Ten50 by Hunter, on Flickr

Ten50 by Hunter, on Flickr

Ten50 by Hunter, on Flickr

6th Street Bridge by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful photos indeed....ow, the city's getting more massive with those new u/c buildings.


----------



## ConstructDTLA (Oct 20, 2013)

Downtown Los Angeles Skyline by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## ConstructDTLA (Oct 20, 2013)

Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr

9th & Hope by Hunter, on Flickr

9th & Hope by Hunter, on Flickr

9th & Hope by Hunter, on Flickr

9th & Hope by Hunter, on Flickr

Herald Examiner by Hunter, on Flickr

Broadway Palace by Hunter, on Flickr

Broadway Palace by Hunter, on Flickr

Broadway Palace by Hunter, on Flickr

Topaz by Hunter, on Flickr

8th & Spring by Hunter, on Flickr

8th & Spring by Hunter, on Flickr


Oceanwide Plaza & Circa by Hunter, on Flickr

Oceanwide Plaza & Circa by Hunter, on Flickr

Circa by Hunter, on Flickr

Oceanwide Plaza & Circa by Hunter, on Flickr


Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr

820 S Olive by Hunter, on Flickr

Atelier Tower by Hunter, on Flickr

Oceanwide Plaza & Circa by Hunter, on Flickr

Oceanwide Plaza & Circa by Hunter, on Flickr

888 S Hope by Hunter, on Flickr


Downtown LA Skyline by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

wow so many fantastic photos! thank you for sharing :cheers:


----------



## ConstructDTLA (Oct 20, 2013)

aquamaroon said:


> wow so many fantastic photos! thank you for sharing :cheers:


Thank you!


----------



## ConstructDTLA (Oct 20, 2013)

Mack Urban 12th & Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Mack Urban 12th & Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Mack Urban 12th & Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Mack Urban 12th & Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Mack Urban 12th & Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Mack Urban 12th & Olive by Hunter, on Flickr

Ten50 by Hunter, on Flickr

Wren on Pico by Hunter, on Flickr

Wren on Pico by Hunter, on Flickr

Olive DTLA by Hunter, on Flickr

Hotel Proper by Hunter, on Flickr

Herald Examiner by Hunter, on Flickr

Broadway Palace by Hunter, on Flickr

Olympic & Olive by Hunter, on Flickr

1212 Flower by Hunter, on Flickr

1212 Flower by Hunter, on Flickr

1212 Flower by Hunter, on Flickr

Oceanwide Plaza by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## ConstructDTLA (Oct 20, 2013)

Quick update on how Wilshire Grand fits in with the skyline. I'm not very fond of the sails translucence.

Downtown Skyline by Hunter, on Flickr

Downtown Skyline by Hunter, on Flickr

LA Football Club Site by Hunter, on Flickr

Downtown Skyline by Hunter, on Flickr

Downtown From MacArthur Park by Hunter, on Flickr

Downtown Skyline by Hunter, on Flickr

Downtown Skyline by Hunter, on Flickr

Downtown Skyline by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates about Los Angeles :cheers:


----------



## ConstructDTLA (Oct 20, 2013)

State Historic Park by Hunter, on Flickr

Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr

Circa by Hunter, on Flickr

Circa by Hunter, on Flickr

Circa by Hunter, on Flickr

Oceanwide Plaza by Hunter, on Flickr

Oceanwide Plaza by Hunter, on Flickr

Oceanwide Plaza by Hunter, on Flickr

Oceanwide Plaza by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

9th & Hope by Hunter, on Flickr

9th & Hope by Hunter, on Flickr

9th & Hope by Hunter, on Flickr

Atelier Tower by Hunter, on Flickr

Atelier Tower by Hunter, on Flickr

Atelier Tower by Hunter, on Flickr

Commercial Exchange / Freehand Hostel by Hunter, on Flickr

Construction elevator down.
Commercial Exchange / Freehand Hostel by Hunter, on Flickr

Park Fifth by Hunter, on Flickr

At Mateo by Hunter, on Flickr

At Mateo by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## Normandy7 (Dec 24, 2014)

Amazing pictures from one of my favourite cities!


----------



## ConstructDTLA (Oct 20, 2013)

Quixote said:


> Super sharp stuff as always, Hunter!
> 
> I'm liking the base restoration of the Commercial Exchange/Freehand Hostel. And Atelier's podium screen turned out well; I'm glad they didn't go with that "lacy lattice" option.


Thanks!


LA State Historic Park by Hunter, on Flickr

LA State Historic Park by Hunter, on Flickr

Regional Connector by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand by Hunter, on Flickr

Downtown LA Skyline by Hunter, on Flickr

Oceanwide Plaza & Circa by Hunter, on Flickr

8th & Spring by Hunter, on Flickr

South Park by Hunter, on Flickr

Ritz Carlton & The Downtown LA Skyline by Hunter, on Flickr

Park Fifth by Hunter, on Flickr

La Plaza Cultura by Hunter, on Flickr

USC Village by Hunter, on Flickr

USC & DTLA by Hunter, on Flickr

9th & Hope by Hunter, on Flickr

Atelier Tower by Hunter, on Flickr

Broadway Palace from 9th & Broadway by Hunter, on Flickr

9th & Hope / Metropolis by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

As I wrote in the Wilshire Grand thread, we sure are lucky to have you in L.A. taking photos Hunter! :cheers:


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

nice shots - and the downtown area is getting massive.


----------



## ConstructDTLA (Oct 20, 2013)

I keep forgetting to post here, but there are thousands of new images on my Flickr, here are a few recent:

Downtown Los Angeles Skyline by Hunter, on Flickr

Downtown Los Angeles Skyline by Hunter, on Flickr

7th Street Restoration by Hunter, on Flickr

8th & Spring by Hunter, on Flickr

8th & Spring by Hunter, on Flickr

8th & Spring by Hunter, on Flickr

8th & Spring by Hunter, on Flickr

8th & Spring by Hunter, on Flickr

8th & Spring by Hunter, on Flickr

8th & Spring by Hunter, on Flickr

8th & Spring by Hunter, on Flickr

8th & Spring by Hunter, on Flickr

8th & Spring by Hunter, on Flickr

8th & Spring by Hunter, on Flickr

801 S Hill (Shake Shack) by Hunter, on Flickr

825 S Hill by Hunter, on Flickr

888 S Hope by Hunter, on Flickr

1120 S Grand & 1130 S Hope by Hunter, on Flickr

Apex 2 by Hunter, on Flickr

Apex 2 by Hunter, on Flickr

Broadway Palace by Hunter, on Flickr

Broadway Palace by Hunter, on Flickr

Broadway Palace by Hunter, on Flickr

Circa by Hunter, on Flickr

Oceanwide Plaza by Hunter, on Flickr

Oceanwide Plaza by Hunter, on Flickr

Oceanwide Plaza by Hunter, on Flickr

Oceanwide Plaza & Circa by Hunter, on Flickr

Oceanwide Plaza & Circa by Hunter, on Flickr

Park 5th by Hunter, on Flickr

Oceanwide Plaza & Circa by Hunter, on Flickr

South Park by Hunter, on Flickr

WSS Shoes / Hartfields? by Hunter, on Flickr

Wilshire Grand with Korean Air Logo by Hunter, on Flickr

South Park from Eastern Columbia by Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates from Los Angeles :cheers:


----------



## carewser (Mar 12, 2005)

ConstructDTLA said:


> I'll just keep on posting...............


It's been a while but more of your shots would be appreciated


----------



## pozayorker22 (Jan 11, 2011)

OMG i Love LA


----------

